# εχθροπάθεια



## drsiebenmal (Feb 28, 2011)

»Τι σημαίνει "_εχθροπάθεια_";» με ρώτησε πρωί πρωί ο φίλος. «Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν την έχει.»
«Εγώ δεν την έχω ξανακούσει», του λέω, «αλλά από ό,τι βλέπω... , μισό..., την έχει το ΛΚΝ»:

*εχθροπάθεια η* [exθropáθia] Ο27α : (σπάν.) πάθος εναντίον του εχθρού.
[λόγ. _εχθρ(ός) -ο- + -πάθεια_] ​
«Ναι, αλλά τι όρος είναι; Ψυχολογικός;»
«Δεν ξέρω, να το γκουγκλίσουμε.»
«Μπα, δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη...»
«Μα πώς γέμισε το νέτι εχθροπάθειες;», απόρησα.
«Είναι από το opengov, στη διαβούλευση για το αντιρατσιστικό νομοσχέδιο. Πήγαινε να δεις.»

Πραγματικά. Στο άρθρο 2 του υπό διαβούλευση νομοσχεδίου για τον ρατσισμό και την ξενοφοβία, διευκρινίζονται για τα πλαίσια εφαρμογής του νόμου οι όροι εχθροπάθεια και ...θρησκεία. Να τι λέει το σχετικό κείμενο:

*Άρθρο 2 Έννοια όρων*

Στον παρόντα νόμο, ο όρος «_*εχθροπάθεια*_» θα πρέπει να νοηθεί ως αναφερόμενος τόσο στην καλλιέργεια όσο και στην εξωτερίκευση αισθημάτων μίσους και αντιπαλότητας.

Ο όρος «_*θρησκεία*_» θα πρέπει να νοηθεί ως αναφερόμενος γενικά σε πρόσωπα τα οποία προσδιορίζονται βάσει θρησκευτικής πίστης ή άλλων περί την πίστη πεποιθήσεων.​
Εσείς, λοιπόν, γνωρίζατε την εχθροπάθεια; *Και* με τον πρόσθετο ορισμό της;


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Το λεξικό Κοραής όχι μόνο γνωρίζει τη λέξη, αλλά βρίσκει ευκαιρία να κάνει επίδειξη γνώσης συνωνύμων:
*enmity, hostility, animosity, hatred, unfriendliness, spite, malice, rancour, bad feeling, bad blood*

Η _έχθρα_ και η _εχθρότητα_ μαζί δεν έχουν τόσα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2011)

*Άρθρο 196 ΠΚ*​ 
*Κατάχρηση εκκλησιαστικού αξιώματος*​ 
Ο θρησκευτικός λειτουργός που κατά την ενάσκηση των έργων του ή δημόσια και με την ιδιότητά του προκαλεί ή διεγείρει τους πολίτες σε *εχθροπάθεια* κατά της πολιτειακής εξουσίας ή άλλων πολιτών τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών ετών.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2011)

Το αποπάνω εύρημα μου προέκυψε όταν αναζήτησα τη λέξη _εχθροπάθεια_ τοπικά στον η/υ μου. Στη συνέχεια γκούγκλευσα το άρθρο 196 ΠΚ, οπότε βρήκα κι αυτό: http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2011/02/to.html.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

*Αφήστε τα μίση και πιάστε... την εχθροπάθεια (ή αντιστρόφως)*

Αξίζει να αντιγράψουμε εδώ τα επίμαχα αποσπάσματα. Οι επισημάνσεις, δικές μου.

*"Eχθροπάθεια"*

Το νομοσχέδιο χρησιμοποιεί αντί για την έννοια του "μίσους", την έννοια της "εχθροπάθειας", την οποία αποδίδει και με νομοθετικό ορισμό στο άρθρο 2 (άρα δεσμευτικά για τον δικαστή) ως καλλιέργεια ή εξωτερίκευση αισθημάτων μίσους ή αντιπαλότητας. Η έννοια της "εχθροπάθειας", η οποία ακούγεται περισσότερο ως ιατρικός παρά ως νομικός όρος, έχει προτιμηθεί αντί για το απλό "μίσος", διότι, κατά την Αιτιολογική Έκθεση (βλ. εδώ) απαντάται ήδη στον ελληνικό ποινικό κώδικα κι έχει "τύχει ιδιαίτερης θεωρητικής επεξεργασίας και νομολογιακής ερμηνείας". Ψάχνοντας στον ποινικό κώδικα, ο όρος βρίσκεται μόνο σε ένα σημείο, στο άρθρο 196 ΠΚ (κατάχρηση εκκλησιαστικού αξιώματος), στο οποίο αναφέρεται ότι "ο θρησκευτικός λειτουργός που κατά την ενάσκηση των έργων του ή δημόσια και με την ιδιότητά του προκαλεί ή διεγείρει τους πολίτες σε εχθροπάθεια κατά της πολιτειακής εξουσίας ή άλλων πολιτών τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι τριών ετών".

Ομολογώ ότι αγνοώ την "ιδιαίτερη νομολογιακή ερμηνεία" που έχει τύχει ο όρος, αφού βρήκα μόνο μία απόφαση δικαστηρίου που ασχολείται με την κατ΄ άρθρο 196 ΠΚ "εχθροπάθεια" (Άρειος Πάγος 1997). Βρήκα όμως και την απόφαση 2690/2008 ΣτΕ του 2008 (και την αντίστοιχη παραπεμπτική του 2006), η οποία αφορά μια πειθαρχική κύρωση που επιβλήθηκε σε μέλος του πυροσβεστικού σώματος, το οποίο με τις πράξεις του (σχετικές με ναρκωτικά) κατηγορήθηκε ότι προκάλεσε εχθροπάθεια κατά του πυροσβεστικού σώματος.

Ωστόσο, το κείμενο του ευρωπαϊκού δικαίου που πρέπει να ενσωματωθεί στο εθνικό μιλάει καθαρά και ξάστερα για "μίσος" (βλ. παρακάτω). Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αναζητούμε πιο περίτεχνους όρους που θα δυσχεράνουν την αποστολή της Δικαιοσύνης σε έναν τόσο ευαίσθητο τομέα όπως η καταπολέμηση διακρίσεων. Οπότε, για λόγους ασφάλειας δικαίου και συμφωνίας με το ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο, η "εχθροπάθεια" πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με την αναφορά σε μίσος.
http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2011/02/to.html​
Το ελληνικό της ΕΕ
(9) Ο όρος "μίσος" θα πρέπει να νοηθεί ως αναφερόμενος σε μίσος που βασίζεται στη φυλή, το χρώμα, τη θρησκεία, τις γενεαλογικές καταβολές ή την εθνική ή εθνοτική καταγωγή.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:328:0055:01:EL:HTML

Το αγγλικό της ΕΕ
(9) "Hatred" should be understood as referring to hatred based on race, colour, religion, descent or national or ethnic origin.
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:328:0055:01:EN:HTML


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 28, 2011)

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον δικηγόρο που υποστηρίζει τη χρήση της απλής λέξης μίσους.... Θα ήθελα πάντως, αν βρείτε ώρα, να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί μιλάει για ενάσκηση και όχι σκέτη άσκηση... δεν βρίσκω διαφορά.. ακόμα και στο ΛΚΝ την ενάσκηση με την άσκηση την εξισώνει...


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Από τα αρχαία κουβαλήσαμε ως εδώ το _ενασκέω - ενασκώ_. Π.χ.
η ζήτηση από τους ενασκήσαντες δικαιώματα προτιμήσεως και προεγγραφής
να ενασκεί την δικαιοδοσία του, δυνάμει του εσωτερικού του δικαίου

Η _ενάσκηση_ είναι νεότερος σχηματισμός. Και το ρήμα και το ουσιαστικό χρησιμοποιούνται με δικαιώματα, καθήκοντα κ.τ.ό. Ο δικηγόρος το έχει σε απόσπασμα του νόμου. Ένα απολιθωματάκι που δεν ενοχλεί (όταν ξέρει τη θέση του).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2011)

Κι ένα άρθρο στο Protagon.gr που ισχυρίζεται ότι η λέξη "εχθροπάθεια" δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά, αλλά ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος βάζει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους στο Facebook.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2011)

Συχνά λέμε «το λεξικό» («the dictionary») λες και υπάρχει _ένα_ λεξικό. «Το είδα στο λεξικό». «Κοίταξέ το στο λεξικό». «Δεν το γράφει το λεξικό». Εννοεί, αυτός που το λέει, το ένα λεξικό που έχει στο σπίτι του, αφού ο κανόνας είναι ένα λεξικό ή κανένα.

Βλέπουμε, ωστόσο, ότι υπάρχει και η αντίστροφη διατύπωση, «η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά», ενώ εννοεί ότι δεν υπάρχει στο ένα λεξικό που έχει μπροστά του και έκανε τον κόπο να κοιτάξει.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Συχνά λέμε «το λεξικό» («the dictionary») λες και υπάρχει _ένα_ λεξικό. «Το είδα στο λεξικό». «Κοίταξέ το στο λεξικό». «Δεν το γράφει το λεξικό». Εννοεί, αυτός που το λέει, το ένα λεξικό που έχει στο σπίτι του, αφού ο κανόνας είναι ένα λεξικό ή κανένα.


Για το «η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στο λεξικό» έχεις αναρωτηθεί μήπως για κάποιους είναι αποτέλεσμα σύγχυσης με το αγγλ. _lexicon_ ("λεξιλόγιο" κοινώς, και 'λεξικολόγιο" στη γλωσσολογία);


----------

